

Ask HN: How could non US based developer guesstimate his market value in US? - oreoftw

Disclaimer: I&#x27;m going through job application process, and next step will be a salary negotiation. I&#x27;ve read awesome http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kalzumeus.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;01&#x2F;23&#x2F;salary-negotiation&#x2F; article by patio11, and trying to prepare myself for that.<p>How would you recommend to estimate market salary?<p>Given an SF startup company looking for a senior software engineer who&#x27;s good at Python&amp;Django and is a full-stack. They need help in renovating their saas solution.<p>If you would have to hire someone for similar position, what salary range would you think of?<p>Given you consider remote workers for this position also. Would you expect to hire them at lower price?<p>Thanks!
======
scriptstar
Go and see how much they are paying for your kind of position in 3 of the
sites below and take the average and add 30% more and start negotiating from
there.

Payscale.com glassdoor.com salary.com

Yes, they tend to pay less for remote workers. But again agree with them in
front asking to raise the salary after couple of months once they are happy
with your performance.

~~~
wikwocket
Those three sites are the correct place to start. They are obnoxious and full
of ads, but they provide a good ballpark estimate, even geolocated around your
target area.

Now of course, if you're applying to a startup, all bets are off, and you
should try to get whatever you can. Large businesses tend to follow the
averages more, but startups may be coming from anywhere.

------
sharemywin
They're considering a remote worker for a senior engineering position? Are
they looking for an order taker or someone that's able to work with them to
design and build a great product.

~~~
oreoftw
Well, that seemed to me that they're rather looking for senior engineer :) who
is a senior engineer after all? They want to have a new team player.

